

Should i make this site for browsing pictures(auto scroller)? - rekul
http://phpspace.comule.com
I'm looking for feedback THIS IS NOT A COMPLETE WEBSITE. It's just hosted on a free host, save/share and other buttons don't work.<p>Here is a sceenshot in case you break the (free) hosting:  http://i.imgur.com/vpIeG.png<p>The basic idea is that you have automatic scrolling of images and you can select a speed 1-5.
======
rekul
I'm looking for feedback THIS IS NOT A COMPLETE WEBSITE. It's just hosted on a
free host, save/share and other button don't work.

Here is a sceenshot in case you break the (free) hosting:

<http://i.imgur.com/vpIeG.png>

The basic idea is that you have automatic scrolling of images and you can
select a speed 1-5.

